
Another reason Prince Andrew is a disgrace - wlj
https://medium.com/@richpwilson/another-reason-prince-andrew-is-a-disgrace-3222c1145226
======
jdkee
As an American, I simply do not understand why England let alone Europe
suffers from the scourge of royalty in the 21st century. Just expropriate
everything those motherfuckers have and be done with it.

~~~
thebruce87m
Tourism. We have no manufacturing and soon the finance industry will all leave
due to brexit. The rest of us will be Harry Potter, Whisky and Palace tour
guides.

~~~
tonyedgecombe
Tourists would continue to flock to Buckingham Palace even if the residents
had been taken round the back and put up against the wall.

In fact I'm willing to bet rich Americans would be willing to pay a fortune to
stay there.

------
Waterluvian
I feel like you can discover the sneaky bits of a contract by searching for
and skimming sections with the $ and % characters.

